

Looking for Hosting For My Project in Ruby on Rails - FameofLight

I preferred it in India if its possible , I am open to other suggestions also.<p>Let us know your experience etc.
======
Sadranyc
I'm just starting with Rails and I've found Heroku the easiest Rails hosting
provider. They don't give you a shared server machine, you upload your
application directly, and there's even a free usage tier if your app is low-
traffic.

Using git, you just push the app to Heroku with your credentials and you're
set.

Also, you can upgrade or downgrade the maximum performance as needed by the
spikes of traffic so you never pay for more that you use.

------
mranauro
We've been using EngineYard for 8 months and have been very impressed. They're
built on top of AWS.

------
Acorn
I've found webfaction.com to be a great host.

------
choffstein
Rails Playground has been good to me.

